# The Journal of a demented Man



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

I have made a handful of posts recently but after reading the progress of PowerHouse and X Power I thought I would take the plunge and openly track my progress as well.

This is a scary prospect for me but I thought it will give me further motivation. (Not that I need any)

I started 2 months ago and weight 140lbs (10 stone), I train on a 4 day split and I have been consuming on average 3000 calories per day. 40% protein, 40% Carbs and 20% fats. I am really proud of my diet so far as I have been strict and consistant. Its pretty much all Tuna, Oats, grilled chicken, good veg, banana's and eggs. I have one bad meal a week which is always a roast with my family.

I am not a big fella being 5'6" tall. I boxed for nearly 15 years until a really bad injury in my neck that caused severe radial nerve damage. Over the last 5 years I have none absolutely nothing and pretty much lost any physique I did have once.

Supplement wise I am only currently taking USN Hyperbolics, whey and fish oils choosing to focus on the diet for at least the first year of serious training.

My Goal is to weigh 170lbs and see what I look like there. Thats the first goal anyway.

PROGRESS SO FAR

Well so far I have put on 4.8lbs in 2 months with no change to my body fat, well none that I have noticed.

I have definately got some definition and size back into my tri's and my traps are noticably bigger, my core is starting to feel good strength as well. Maybe a tiny bit of roundness appearing in my shoulders.

Although my chest is harder there is no real gains that I have noticed and when I train my shoulders the burn seems to last 10 times longer than any other muscle and is really deep and hurts quite a lot. Its a muscular pain so I am not too worrried but it is strange that I walk out hugging myself almost every time I do them.

SO- I will post my routine again as I really want people to be critical and help me if you dont mind.

Day 1

Dumbell Press incline/flat rotated weekly

Dumbell flyes incline/flat rotated weekly

Cable chest extensions

Skull crushers

tricep rope extension

Tricep pushdowns

BW dips (going to add weight this week)

Day 2

Dealifts

Lat pulldowns

seated rows

Reverse flyes

Close grip seated rows

Bell ringing (dont know the name)

Dumbell curls

Preacher curls

Day 3

Squats

Leg press

Leg extensions

Day 4

Shoulder Press

Incline side raises

Front raises

Arnold Press

Upright rows

I am haoppy to change any of this for the better, I posted this before but didnt get any feedback really.

Here is a pick of my 2 months ago the day I started, ill post another one in December to look at the 3 months difference.

Strength wise. I have put 10K on bench and 7.5 K per dumbell press. Up 20K in Squats and 5K SHoulder press.

Thats it so far really.

Ill update as and when and I hope you guys keep track of me as to keep as much pressure on as possible.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good on ya for starting a journal mate. 

Helps you see how well/badly you are doing so you can change things up when needed

Good luck:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Might as well post this.

This is the second photo 2 months in. Not a huge difference.

If you want to make comments on good or bad areas then please do :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Couple of more basic routines for ya mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/training-articles/39887-pull-push-legs-routine.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/95834-let-me-know-what-you-think-please.html#post1601600

or http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/ should get some good strength going.

Best to keep it simple to start with.

Add some cardio when you feel(2-3x a week)


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Lovely, cheers mate!

Is my routine not ideal then? Be honest!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Keeping it simple will help you progress more quickly.

This in turn will keep you motivated.also don't want to burn out as your prob not as fit as you could be


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok, well after 2 months on my concoction Ill start this one tomorrow and give it a go for 8 weeks.

A couple of questions. As my Gym is good but lacks in some areas.

Can I swap incline Bench for incline Dumbell press?

Can I swap Wide grip pull ups for Lat pulldows?

Will maing these two changes make much difference to this routine


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Should be ok with those changes.Pull ups are a great exercise though


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Cool, cheers mate. I will start tomorrow.

The thing with my Gym is it has all the equipment but misses little thing like a way to hang weights on my doing dips and pull ups.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/index.php/miscellaneous-products/strengthshop-nylon-dipping-belt.html take your own with you then mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Started the new Push/Pull/Legs routine today as promised. Didnt walk out as drained or pumped as I normally feel but did feel my body aching in different ways. So must have done something diff which is good. Hopefully shocked myself into another growth spurt. 

Good things though, went up another 5K on Flat bench press so all progress is good.

Started the weighted dips but had to mess around getting he right weight disc on. Ended up doing 3 sets which was body weight plus 15K. I have no idea if thats any good or not.

Definately going to stick with this one for 2 months and see how the strength and gains are.

Negatives were the military press. I made sure I got my form right as a priority but it just all felt so awkward and weird. Sure ill get used to it but at the moment i'd take DB shoulder press any day, I seemed to get more of an ache than a pump to failure. But I wont be quitting on this routine - sticking till the end and see how the progress is.

Gee


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Glad your giving it a go mate.

Should yield good results for ya.

Once your used to the order etc you'll be able to focus & push even more


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Question for Mods please. How do I get this Journal intot he journal secrion? Or could you move it for me please??

Secondly, do I need to make my post Journal more exciting cause I seem to only have one follower. Have I missed a trick or am I just boring.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Its hard work trying to keep every one interested mate..People like powerhouse are rude obnoxious funny and generally a good read.You also have to admire his determination and effort to achieve his goal.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Gee-Spot said:


> Secondly, do I need to make my post Journal more exciting cause I seem to only have one follower. Have I missed a trick or am I just boring.


 Don't worry about "followers" mate,do it for yourself.Look at it as an incentive to push on.

Many will look in don't forget,they aint obliged to comment


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

good luck pal. keep us upto date with how its going........


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Your attitude is inspirational. In it till the end and physically taking on board advice - a lot of people could do learning from this, myself included.


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

LOL, thanks!! I aint that insecure hahaha. Ill keep updating nonetheless.

Cheers


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok update. Not that good though.

Lat night just seemed to be one of those nights where I felt weak and everything felt wierd.

Started with 4 sets of deadlifts. Last deadlift session I could only do 1rm of 100kg yesterday I got to 3 reps of 100kg. But I just cant seem to stop my hands from slipping at one point I was holding it by the tips of my fingers lol. I really need to invest in some gloves or chalk or something. Anyway - on the 3rd rep I felt a very slight pull in my lower back so I knew to give it a rest there and not hurt myself going for a 4th. I really pushed it though. How some of you guys do 300K is beyond me at this stage.

Upright rows are something I had in my previous routine so I knew where I was weight wise but I still seeemed to lack a bit of strength - everything just seemed like really hard work. But I got throught he 3 sets

Now, Wide grip pull ups. This is embaressing. I couldnt do more than 2 with my hands as far wide apart as I could get them - I cant actually believe it. 15 years of boxing before my injury and I cant even do my own body weight. I felt ashamed hahahaha. I think this just highlights how much strength and mass I have lost after sitting on my ar5e for 5 years or so. My back is obviously a weak area. So I jumped on the Lat pulldown machine and done the max weight I could with the widest grip I could managed. I was doing 67kg and I wiegh 67kg so I am opnly guessing its a matter of time before I am doing the wide grip pull ups unassisted.

LAstly was the bar bell curl. I have been curling dumbells for the last couple of months and this was a totally different feeling. My forearms were so rock solid and I could bearly bend my arm the full distance. The biggest pump I felt all day was in my forearms and traps.

This routine is definately working areas that havent worked for a long time and it really seems to be kicking my ar5e this week. Not sure why I felt weaker than usual but I did. We all have abd days and I am sure legs on Friday will be wicked.

My lower back does not hurt at all today so I am hoping I have done no damage. I warmed up and stretched very well and doen 10 x 50K deads to warm up also.

Cheers

Oh yeah - forgot. When me and my brother got back inthe car my phone rang. SO I got it out to answer it but couldnt get the phone to my ear. My biceps andforearms were so tight I just couldnt bend them far enough. Was really funny


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Sounds like you pushed yourself even though you were having a bad day.

Great attitude mate :thumbup1:

If the back muscles start to tighten up these really helped mine

http://www.sportsinjuryclinic.net/cybertherapist/back/lowback/muscle_strain/rehabilitation.php

http://www.sportsinjuryclinic.net/cybertherapist/back/lowback/muscle_strain/strengthening.php

http://www.sportsinjuryclinic.net/cybertherapist/back/lowback/muscle_strain/mobility.php


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Seeing as my name is dropped in the first post, thought id better post lol.

Just read it all and will keep reading mate. Keep it up. (and do the f.ucking wide grip pull ups lol).


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Cheers bruv.

I am going tonight but leaving the weights alone. Going to work on some core stuff, abs, lower back.

Basically going to do a low intensity cardio warm up. THen spend about an hour doing ab work and stretching.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Gee-Spot said:


> Cheers bruv.
> 
> I am going tonight but leaving the weights alone. Going to work on some core stuff, abs, lower back.
> 
> Basically going to do a low intensity cardio warm up. THen spend about an hour doing ab work and stretching.


Why, are you injured lol.

Sick??

Are you natty?


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

LOL: Not at all

I train Mon - Wed and Fri and I will be bored with nothing to do so I thought I would spend the time doing at least something


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

but are you natty or using gear.

If you are, then i think you can train more often than that (with short workouts of about 40 mins - 1 hour).


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

No matey - Not going to start that until I have reached my first goal. So will be training l,cean for another year I am guessing before I start. Want a good base and sh1t.

You trained clean for the first 2 years didnt you?

Got legs tomorrow so thought i'd just do some flex stuff tonight.

And what the fcuk does natty mean??? lol... I thought you were asking if I was queer at first hhahahahaha


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Natty = Natural(not on the juice/not a dirty roider  )


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Gee-Spot said:


> No matey - Not going to start that until I have reached my first goal. So will be training l,cean for another year I am guessing before I start. Want a good base and sh1t.
> 
> You trained clean for the first 2 years didnt you?
> 
> ...


no mate, been training for 2 years. 1 of which was without gear.

Natty...as in natural. non-steroids user. Beta! lol


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Hahaah ok - I am natty (as much as I feel that word is too close to batty)

Yeah pretty much the same. Going to go clean for a year get a good base and some size going then dabble. I just dont feel ready yet.


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

So is it a good idea to do some core work and stretching on my day off or better off leaving the gym out altogether??


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Gee-Spot said:


> So is it a good idea to do some core work and stretching on my day off or better off leaving the gym out altogether??


 Personally I think it's fine.Chuck in some cardio at the end too


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Gee-Spot said:


> So is it a good idea to do some core work and stretching on my day off or better off leaving the gym out altogether??


depends really, if you really want to do it, then i would. But dont mess your lower back up or deadlifts and STDL will be a lot harder/less weight and reps used.


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Cool. I just thought that one day stretching and stuff might help my mobility and stengthening my abs/core etc will help me more witht he deads etc.

Ill see how I feel, not in any pain today so I dont know if it was just a little twinge


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Evening all. Quick update on yesterdays training.

It was a mixed bag really. I really pushed it hard on the squats and set a new PB at 130kg and to be fair I still think I could have gone higher and will next time. Saying that the doms were so bad this morning that I was literally hanging on to the banister walking up the stairs LOL. Felt a great pump though and probably the best leg workout so far.

SLDL - what the fcuk are these things. I obviously am not doing them right cause I couldnt feel a thing in my hammys or anything. Couldnt feel them anywhere. Went and got the musclehead trainer in my gym for help. he showed me the right way and made sure I had the form right. ANd I still couldnt feel anything. When I whacked on some more weight to see if that would help I still didnt feel anything LOL. Not sure those are for me. SO I chucked in the leg press as a little extra work.

Calf raises were killers and really good but my god are the lunges fcking embarressing  hold a couple of disks and prancing round the gym while everyone was watching. I felt like I was there just doing John Cleese impressions or something.

None the less a wicked leg workout and great to set another new PB.

Peace


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Sounds like you had a great session other than the SLDL.

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Hamstrings/BBStraightLegDeadlift.html is SLDL

If ya still don't get on with them look here for an alternative http://www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/ThighWt.html#anchor1942303

Barbell lunge http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/BBLunge.html

Dumbell lunge http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/DBLunge.html


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Some Updates on my weights just to keep the pressure on me.

Oct 1st 2010 (First day at Gym) Dec 3rd 2010

Bench 50 Kg Now 70Kg

Incline DB 17.5 Kg Now 27.5Kg

Shoulder Press DB 15Kg Now 22Kg

Dead Lifts 80Kg Now 95Kg (3x 100Kg pb)

Squats 80Kg Now 130Kg

Some of these seem like I have improved massively. Before I got injured and was out for a long time I used to do some similar numbers so at this stage I am just guessing its muscle memory kicking in so I aint letting it go to my head, I fully expect these to start slowing down soon. I used to train (boxing) 6 days a week 5 or so years ago so I am hoping its my body remembering that it use to be fit 

Peace


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice numbers all the same though mate


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

xpower said:


> Sounds like you had a great session other than the SLDL.
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Hamstrings/BBStraightLegDeadlift.html is SLDL
> 
> ...


Will defo give that BB lunge afo looks much better than what I was doing getting stared at like I lost my mind.

You are the font of all knowledge my man. Cheers


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Nothing much to report from yesterdays Training. Bench and incline were the same weights although I added a rep or two. Dips managed to get up to a 20K plate but only done 6 reps with that in final set so may just start with that the next time. Everything else just went as planned. Felt great after leaving gym though, felt a proper pump in my chest. I chucked in a few tricep pushdowns for good measure at the end as I still felt like training.

Was driving down M25 and car broke down. After sitting ont he hard shoulder for ages I managed to get it to the garage only to find out that the head gasket is ****ed now and the car is a gonna. Needless to say that 6 hours in the freezing ****ty English weather my diet suffered a bit and I think the stress has knocked my hunger. So currently forcing as much food down my throat as possible to stay with it Hahahahahah. Right before xmas as well NICIICICICIEEEE


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice work in the Gym Gee:thumbup1:

Sorry to hear of ya car woes though :cursing:


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Quick update guys.

Injured my hand in a random act of violence on a sofa whilst messing around with my brother so had to miss 3 days due to a sprain wrist and it was too painful holding the dumbells.

Got back training Monday and although the pain was still there I managed to get through ok. No real improvements made all is pretty much the same as the week before.

Food is still hard, I dont have a lot of money and all the money I have I seem to be eating. Life int he building game for me at the moment is tight. Still getting most of my cals in and protein but not quite hitting what I need too. Have run out of protein as well and cant really afford to replace it this week so just eating what I can.

Looks wise I feel I look alright. I feel my body has changed a bit and still moving in the right direction. Have been pretty much the same weight for the last week. So have still gained 7ibs since starting. Going to have a big push the next couple of weeks up until Christmas and try andgain another couple of lbs before the gym closes.

Back up Gym tonight, hopefully hand will hold up and I can get a good session in.


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh and next photo is due today so I will stick that up for feedback later.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Glad the injury wasn't too bad mate


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Good journal. Have read up to this and will follow.

Hope the wrist is ok matey. Sounds like you are similar to me, regards some of the weights you are lifting. The routine looks good, keep pushing.

J


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Right - been up the gym. Good workout considering my hand but its defo on the mend.

Have taken this months photo and I am so dissapointed with it. I look so much different when I look in the morror but the photo hardly shows any improvement. (I only added the first and most recent btw)

So 3 months in and my chest feels bigger and harder. My shouldes seem bigger and have more shape and my gut is flatter. I feel stronger.

Just cant wait till I take a photo that actually reflects all of that.

Please as wlwyas give feedback whether positive or critical.

Cheers

Oh left photo is new one


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah it is mate. Pleased you think so. Perhaps I just cant see it!! There is a name for that I think, its like the opposite to anorexia or something lol.


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Felt like chucking in an extra session last night as my training still has to be fairly moderate cause of the hand. Its dumbells that are causeing me the real problem. The weight pushing down on the damaged part is just too much pain. Still attending though and doing what I can. So I thought an extra session on shoulders might help. Cant do no raises but managed 4 military press so got a good pump and was feeling strong. Hand is getting better by the day and I really hope I can get back to my heaviest on Monday as I love PUSH day.

Weight is still the same but I am not expecting much growth while I am not at 100%


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Hope that hand sorts itself out soon mate 

Feckin injuries are a reet pain


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah you can see big differences mate.

Most obvious is more width accross the shoulders, and some definite shape to the delts. Your chest is more proud, and also I can see a taper developing where your lats are starting to flair.

Excellent progress mate, keep pushing hard !


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks mate that is really positive feedback. Chuffed to bits.

Questions though.

Are there any body parts that obviously need more work or focus?

Where is this taper you mention. What am I looking at cause I cant see it? Where about etc?


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

If you imagine the perfect taper as the shape of an upside down triangle, ie wide shoulder and lats, tapering down to a thin waist. If you look at the left hand picture just above the waist, you can see more pronounced shape as where before it was quite flat, now you can see your waist pinching in above the hips, then widening out again up to the top half.


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Cool, got you. Cheers bruv... Just stuffed a load of chicken in for a serious session tonight before a work do


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Forget the birth of my children

Forget when I lost my virginity

Forget my first BJ

Forget my first car

I have just seen my ****ing lats when I tense for the first time. I have got wings. Ok, I may be a sparrow in comparison bu they are there and growing.

I am changing my user name to panty liner right now

Back of the net. Check me out Yeeeahhahahahahah

Right - off to the Christmas party to show everyone


----------

